
Inside Clojure's Collection Model (2016) - tosh
http://insideclojure.org/2016/03/16/collections/
======
kuwze
This reminded me of this article on hash array mapped trie performance in
Haskell, Java and Clojure[0].

[0]: [http://blog.ezyang.com/2010/03/the-case-of-the-hash-array-
ma...](http://blog.ezyang.com/2010/03/the-case-of-the-hash-array-mapped-trie/)

------
euccastro
If you're interested into digging deeper, this just came out:

[https://purelyfunctional.tv/guide/clojure-
collections/](https://purelyfunctional.tv/guide/clojure-collections/)

